# Are Mixed Race People More Beautiful?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you think mixed race people are more beautiful? It seems to be some kind of stereotype that I hear every now and then. 

Discuss what you think. What is your experience, observation, opinion? Are there any scientific or social affects on the topic? Thanks.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I personally don't prefer mixed race people aesthetically, though some of them look quite handy.
Beauty is subjective.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

No, only the Pure Blooded Aryan Race can be attractive. -Sidenote, this is sarcasm, and not far from the opposite end of the spectrum of this thread.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

All ethnic groups regardless of race and colour have some people out of them with certain traits that can appeal to someone individually. They can not favour most traits but out of the whole group there is someone with the traits they would prefer. Its subjective, though I'm mixed myself irl.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

Uhm guys ... every race has been mixed somewhere in History, get over it xDDD


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I voted no.

"Mixed people are so beautiful!" is usually something said by white people to indicate they prefer black people and East Asians when they have more Caucasian features. I know they don't realize it as the time, but it's exactly what they're saying. Also said by self-hating blacks and Asians who "wish they weren't so dark" or "wish I wasn't so Korean looking," or whatever bullshit you sometimes hear.

I also like white people aesthetically. Likely on account of actually being white and only having been around white people my entire life (and therefore having their features imprinted in my psyche with lots of warm feelings attached). It is an undeniable fact that other races completely bulldoze over our features just due the fact that most of our look is the result of recessive genes. So, I don't strive to have a mix kid. Beautiful or not, it will have very few of my features. 

I have seen gorgeous people in every ethnicity. I've also seen gorgeous mixes. But I don't think mixing itself does anything to de-uglify humanity. It just means two good looking people from two different races got together.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

No. They are equally beautiful like every other human being on the earth. The only difference is that people have preferences and each have a different taste so everyone can see someone more or less attractive or beautiful.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I'm kind of beautiful  not more beautiful than anyone else, though. 

If Times Magazine has it right, someday in the somewhat near future we will all be mixed race... Hopefully standards of beauty will have accommodated to accept this change by then.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> I think I'm kind of beautiful  not more beautiful than anyone else, though.
> 
> If Times Magazine has it right, someday in the somewhat near future we will all be mixed race... Hopefully standards of beauty will have accommodated to accept this change by then.


Plus it won't matter anyway. Cause soon people will be able to choose how their baby will look like through genetic modification:

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Technology/story?id=2626668


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Plus it won't matter anyway. Cause soon people will be able to choose how their baby will look like through genetic modification:
> 
> Genetics Will Let Parents Build Their Baby - ABC News


I feel like there's something subtly insulting in that. Like, "oh, we gave you the gene for blond hair because society considers blonds to be more beautiful!" when your parents are both clearly Asian sorta thing...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I voted no because there are beautiful and ugly people of all races. Being so subjective, there is no way to say that mixed race is "more beautiful" than "non-mixes". wtf.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I voted no.
> 
> "Mixed people are so beautiful!" is usually something said by white people to indicate they prefer black people and East Asians when they have more Caucasian features. I know they don't realize it as the time, but it's exactly what they're saying. Also said by self-hating blacks and Asians who "wish they weren't so dark" or "wish I wasn't so Korean looking," or whatever bullshit you sometimes hear.


This is really interesting. I never thought of it that way but it makes sense.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's a crazy theory. IDK if it holds any truth at all, but please bare with me for a moment.

It's a form of cognitive dissonance that people subconsciously apply to cope with living in a somewhat problematic multiracial society. This comes in two forms. The first group are people who genuinely are against racism and are comforted by the concept of multiracial people, as they see them as the embodiment of races peacefully living together. The other group are in denial about their own racism. They are very similar to the first group, as they too see multiracial people as "progress", but for them the comfort has more to do with the fact that externalizing racial issues absolves them of taking responsibility and facing their own prejudice. IME, the second group is more likely to make generalized statements about the beauty of an entire ethnic group, because they lack self-awareness in general and are more likely to fail to see the inherent racism in such statements.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Another, perhaps more plausible theory is that it's because people of different races tend to have rather different facial characteristics, so multiracial people are more likely to have "average" faces, which a lot of people seem to find attractive.

I'm sure many of us have seen the images of the average faces of various countries:

* *















These faces are average in the sense that they're compound images of many different faces, but they're much more attractive than the average person. Apparently, we like average.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

No, it depends on the individual in question and the general personal taste of any observers. People can be beautiful regardless of whatever race they are, it's just that some people find it easier to see it that person is only slightly 'exotic'.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm just going to have to agree with what Aes said, and add that very few people are "pure" whatever, and that "race" exists on a spectrum, if anything. I'm mixed race, myself, and most people I come into contact with on a daily basis are, too, so naturally I'm biased. 

Eurasian, Mediterranean, and North African are just a few of the features I'm into, although there's also a bit of diversity within those populations.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Ntuitive said:


> Do you think mixed race people are more beautiful? It seems to be some kind of stereotype that I hear every now and then.
> 
> Discuss what you think. What is your experience, observation, opinion? Are there any scientific or social affects on the topic? Thanks.


I've yet to see one that is not aesthetically appealing. Although it's a matter of taste. I like beautiful people. Other people however might not.

It's the color combination that is the most intriguing, not the "caucasian" features like some have stated.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I have a preference for people of mixed race because my family is mixed and its just what I happen to find attractive because of enviormental factors and stuff.

They aren't objectively more attractive though.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I've yet to see one that is not aesthetically appealing. Although it's a matter of taste. I like beautiful people. Other people however might not.
> 
> It's the color combination that is the most intriguing, not the "caucasian" features like some have stated.


Mixed people are rare, I think my attraction to them comes from a sort of intrigue in them. I saw this boy the other day and he was a natural blonde with golden skin and amber eyes and I just found him aesthically pleasing. I didn't want to have sex with him, but I was fascinated with him the way your fascinated with a painting. The mixed features are just so rare to see you can't help be to have your curiousity ignited by someone like that. 

Race exist on a spectrum and when you find someone exactly in the middle, its just...interesting. I enjoy the contrast, plus I moved around a lot from black communties to white communties to spanish communties all my life so my racial preference kinda combines from all races. I find mixed skin more attractive than pure white or pure black.

I'm not saying its objectively more attractive, but my aesthetic preference just developed that way.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Technically and objectively speakin : No because humans ARE beautiful as a whole.

Now, purely subjectively, I got a thing for mixed race latinas / reunion island yeah. 

You know what, make that women from all over the world instead


----------



## Maryanne Francis (Jun 22, 2013)

Dawn of the Light said:


> Plus it won't matter anyway. Cause soon people will be able to choose how their baby will look like through genetic modification:
> 
> Genetics Will Let Parents Build Their Baby - ABC News


This article was from 9 years ago... I wonder how far they've gone


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

It depends....


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I voted no.
> 
> "Mixed people are so beautiful!" is usually something said by white people to indicate they prefer black people and East Asians when they have more Caucasian features. I know they don't realize it as the time, but it's exactly what they're saying. Also said by self-hating blacks and Asians who "wish they weren't so dark" or "wish I wasn't so Korean looking," or whatever bullshit you sometimes hear.


All well said.

You may or may not know but in many parts of Asia, coloring your skin white, either through creams, surgery, bleach treatments, is pretty common. Swear to god, just about every woman over 25 I met in Taiwan had something done to look "whiter."

That being said, I find halfricans super sexy. Dat skin, dat curly soft hair. Mmmhhm. My girlfriend in Germany was half German half Nigerian.

My homeboy is also "mulatto," and according to him, it's still a an offensive word in the U.S. but he said outside of this country, much less so. He said in Canada, for example, most people use that word without any derogatory meaning. I only bring it up, cuz there doesn't seem to be a safe word for white/black mix. And yeah yeah, we're all just humans! And it's all the same color underneath! But that olive skin is so silky smooth.

It's great going over to his house, he has a large group of friends with all these fine ass bi-racial folks.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> All well said.
> 
> You may or may not know but in many parts of Asia, coloring your skin white, either through creams, surgery, bleach treatments, is pretty common. Swear to god, just about every woman over 25 I met in Taiwan had something done to look "whiter."
> 
> ...


I live in Canada and have heard mulatto a few times. Said by people with black/white background. You'd definitely refrain from using it to describe someone if you're white. Like in the States, if we know someone is black/white, we just say "Paul is black.", even if you know they're half-white - unless you know they prefer otherwise.

It's sad mulatto it's so offensive because it sounds like a delicious drink...but apparently it means "mule". As in the product of a horse and a donkey. Which is pretty awful. So perhaps "I'm black with white ancestry" is best after all.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Mixing races tends to polarise. They're either gorgeous or ugly. There's rarely middle ground. As a guess, it's got to do with the mixing and matching of different features that either aesthetically meld or aesthetically clash.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I live in Canada and have heard mulatto a few times. Said by people with black/white background. You'd definitely refrain from using it to describe someone if you're white. Like in the States, if we know someone is black/white, we just say "Paul is black.", even if you know they're half-white - unless you know they prefer otherwise.
> 
> It's sad mulatto it's so offensive because it sounds like a delicious drink...but apparently it means "mule". As in the product of a horse and a donkey. Which is pretty awful. So perhaps "I'm black with white ancestry" is best after all.


Yeah, kind of hard to use it when it originated from "mule" heh.

haha, delicious drink or what are those delicious cookies? Milanos, though you may not have had them,


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, kind of hard to use it when it originated from "mule" heh.
> 
> haha, delicious drink or what are those delicious cookies? Milanos, though you may not have had them,


Distinctive cookies?!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Distinctive cookies?!



lmfao, never noticed that, but yes, you'll understand if you ever have one of these delicious bi-racial cookies


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> lmfao, never noticed that, but yes, you'll understand if you ever have one of these delicious bi-racial cookies


Looks like they're trying to hawk them as "Monaco" _delicious_ cookies up here.

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/pepperidge-farm-monaco-double-chocolate-cookies/6000152506499


----------



## Quik (Mar 2, 2015)

I want the option: "EVERYONE is beatiful regardless of race"


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Looks like they're trying to hawk them as "Monaco" _delicious_ cookies up here.
> 
> Pepperidge Farm Monaco Double Chocolate Cookies | Walmart.ca


Lol, why monaco? Actually, nevermind, haha. 

Sorry bout the non-distinctive cookie though : ( maybe life will go on


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I live in Canada and have heard mulatto a few times. Said by people with black/white background. You'd definitely refrain from using it to describe someone if you're white. *Like in the States, if we know someone is black/white, we just say "Paul is black.", even if you know they're half-white* - unless you know they prefer otherwise.
> 
> It's sad mulatto it's so offensive because it sounds like a delicious drink...but apparently it means "mule". As in the product of a horse and a donkey. Which is pretty awful. So perhaps "I'm black with white ancestry" is best after all.


The bold has always bothered me and I've always been quick to correct anyone that tried calling me anything other than mix, I find it demeanoring and illogical to categorize something into what it is not. If you have two black parents then you are black, if you have two white parents then you are white, if you have two asian parents then you are Asian, but if you have one parent from one race and another parent from another race then you are mixed, and if both of your parents were mixed then you are also mixed, until a name is designated to that specific mixture. I refuse to, and I hope other mixed people also refuse to identify with one half of what makes them who they are, because it was the combination of both half's that make them up as a whole. This is probably the only subject I am truly passionate about, because its the one thing I had to fight literally my whole entire life no matter where I lived or went. I accept all parts of me equally, and I expect all others to view me as I am, a mixed race individual.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sygma said:


> Technically and objectively speakin : No because humans ARE beautiful as a whole.
> 
> Now, purely subjectively, I got a thing for mixed race latinas / reunion island yeah.
> 
> You know what, make that women from all over the world instead


Humans are actually ugly as a whole. This is incorrect.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Either this is a duplicate of another thread or someone deleted my comment about the Aryan race being most attractive by definition.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I see beauty in all sorts of different ways. I can't say mixed-race people are any more or less beautiful than anyone else.


----------



## Quik (Mar 2, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Humans are actually ugly as a whole. This is incorrect.


This is highly subjective though...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Quik said:


> This is highly subjective though...


Well you see, the other poster said that this was objective. I can believe neither of you. Where are your credentials?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe, but then maybe not.

I voted (I don't know).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I think I'm kind of beautiful  not more beautiful than anyone else, though.
> 
> If Times Magazine has it right, someday in the somewhat near future we will all be mixed race... Hopefully standards of beauty will have accommodated to accept this change by then.


It's an article with graphic images of how our future descendants may look like in 50 years, I think.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, kind of hard to use it when it originated from "mule" heh.
> 
> haha, delicious drink or what are those delicious cookies? Milanos, though you may not have had them,


omg lol. This actually made me laugh. 

Pepperidge Farm.. _distinctive_ cookies.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Look at the color combinations. Simply gorgeous.










black/white










woman - white/asian/indian/filipino
man - white/japanese










child on left - black/mexican
child on right - black/white










woman on left - black/white
woman on right - black/asian










black/white










black/white










black/white










white/japanese


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I mixed and live in a country where there is a balance between mixed and unmixed, and I have to say no. It's very subjective though. I think appearance has to come woth some kind of.... radiation of personality that influences your attributes. You know?


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

No, and it's an odd double standard how it's considered socially acceptable to say "mixed races are more attractive" but racist to say, "pure races are more attractive". The mentality behind both statements is the same.

How do you define "mixed" and "non-mixed"? Beauty is also subjective. I don't care about beauty. Yet I find more interesting seeing people who show more extreme examples of evolutionary adaptations.

For example, people with very dark skin adapted to the sunniest climate, and people with very white skin adapted to the least sunniest climate. It's a beautiful example of evolution

Also: the extreme variation in nose shapes. Some noses are adapted for hot and humid (wide, flat), while other noses are adapted for dry air (prominent, long)

It shows how humans have adapted in different living conditions and how these traits served an important purpose in the different climates. It took thousands of years for these traits to build.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> No, only the Pure Blooded Aryan Race can be attractive. -Sidenote, this is sarcasm, and not far from the opposite end of the spectrum of this thread.


This post was okay until the sidenote.

I find mixed races generally pretty attractive. I wonder if it's because mixed children would be further from being inbred, or products of genetic diversity. But I only have about a 4th grade level understanding of science.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

No. Some are beautiful, some are not, but not more or less than people who are not mixed. Being mixed is not a guarantee for good looks.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I voted no.
> 
> *"Mixed people are so beautiful!" is usually something said by white people to indicate they prefer black people and East Asians when they have more Caucasian features. I know they don't realize it as the time, but it's exactly what they're saying.* Also said by self-hating blacks and Asians who "wish they weren't so dark" or "wish I wasn't so Korean looking," or whatever bullshit you sometimes hear.
> 
> ...


This is illuminating and something that I never noticed about myself until I read your post.


----------



## psychgirl95 (Mar 10, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I've yet to see one that is not aesthetically appealing. Although it's a matter of taste. I like beautiful people. Other people however might not.
> 
> It's the color combination that is the most intriguing, not the "caucasian" features like some have stated.


I have to agree. It's often the skin color, eye color, and also sometimes the hair.
I'm not biracial (mostly African American, but also part Caucasian and Native American), but I do look it (so some people assume I am), and I know I've gotten comments about how the color of my skin (caramel) is pretty.


----------



## badpun (Aug 24, 2014)

More beautiful than who? People who aren't mixed? That's a pretty terrible statement to make IMO. They are rarer I suppose, so maybe it's the novelty that people think is interesting. I do think the frequent almost-fetishization of mixed race people is weird as hell. I've heard people fawn over Asian/White girls who are like three years old, saying how pretty they'll be solely base on the fact that they're mixed.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't know? I don't care really xD. I doubt mixed races are simply more beautiful than pure bred races just because they're mixed.. meh...


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, no one is pure in terms of their race, which means everyone, one way or another, is mixed. With that being said, I say YES, _mixed_ people *are* beautiful.

Jk, I know the type of "mixed people" being addressed here. Honestly no. There are some I find attractive (like one of my friends), and some I don't find attractive (like most of the pictures L'Enfant Terrible posted, no offense to them).

But what I stated in the first part of this post is true; we (everyone) _are_ beautiful, whether we realize it or not.


----------

